# PS-FAQ from Photoshop-King? :-)



## ThomasB (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi,

I really like Victoria's missing FAQ for Lightroom, thank you. Is something similar available for Photoshop? I'm interested in task-orientated books, websites, videos. I don't use PS often, so I forget things quickly 

Thanks.
Thomas


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey Thomas

Thanks for the compliment! I have to admit I haven't looked at PS books properly for years, so I'm no help on that. I've had loads of people asking about a Missing FAQ version for PS though, so I'm still tossing the idea around. Out of interest, what sort of questions would you imagine being covered?


----------

